# LPG or GPL near Benicassim



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, could someone with a PC and Internet connection please check out some info for me? 

I've looked at the LPG map on both my phone and the Kindle. I can see there's an LPG station in Villarreal, Castellon la Plana, but can't get at the GPS. 

Can someone help? Many thanks, in advance.


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi There. According to the database The co-ordinates are 39.9478n, 00.08973w. Castellon la plana. Good luck. 
Mike Evans


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Many thanks Mike - appreciate that


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi We sure the coordinates are correct? Auto route put s it i the middle of the bay of Valencia.


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Co-ordinates look good to me. 
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=39.9478n,+00.08973w&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0xd6007239d03b3c7:0x6c9ae280414ef7b4,%2B39%C2%B0+56'+51.40%22,+-0%C2%B0+5'+22.56%22&gl=uk&ei=OSz0UPqECMWChQeo74DgAw&ved=0CC8Q8gEwAA

I lifted them directly from the MHF LPG database.


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

DJP said:


> Hi We sure the coordinates are correct? Auto route put s it i the middle of the bay of Valencia.


Hi DJP. I think you may have entered the coordinates in Autoroute incorrectly. If you change the 00.08973W to 00.08973E you do indeed end up in the bay of Valencia. 
No LPG available there!!


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Will be checking the location shortly*

My mate Terry has gas guzzling RV so we will go down to Villareal and check out the location.

Will report back so watch this space.

Bryan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as I could tell from Google Earth and information provided by another member these are correct for the gate into the FS and the pump is right beside you as stated above, 39.9478n, 00.08973w, Alan.


The co-ordinates given by admin at the top of the entry are not correct. They are close but perhaps far enough away to make it hard to find the station.

I have submitted two reviews asking for the co-ordinates to be corrected. Neither review has been published and the wrong co-ordinates are still there. The ones in my text are correct.

I am going to report my own post now in a further effort to have this corrected.

I can edit my text in the entry but not the co-ordinates posted by Admin, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

LPG here - does this help - or hinder?

39.945602,-0.094565


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you filled up there Keith, it's only 500m away from the other location? Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

erneboy - no - it's on this site - www.mylpg.eu


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> The co-ordinates given by admin at the top of the entry are not correct. They are close but perhaps far enough away to make it hard to find the station.


Hi Alan
The coordinates on the entry will be those which were provided by yourself and added to the database when the entry was approved. It's very rare for LPG entry coordinates to be edited before approval due to the difficulty in locating LPG stations accurately from Google maps. The coordinates in question are:
39.9470885173424 -0.09033679962158203



erneboy said:


> I have submitted two reviews asking for the co-ordinates to be corrected. Neither review has been published and the wrong co-ordinates are still there. The ones in my text are correct.


The "review" routine in the LPG map database doesn't work and I don't think it ever has worked so any information you entered there has probably been lost in the ether. Nuke is aware of this but I suspect it's a long way down his priority list.



erneboy said:


> I am going to report my own post now in a further effort to have this corrected.


No doubt Nuke will look at the coordinates you've supplied when he deals with the reports but if you post them here it may help.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Keith.

The forecourt of that station is clearly visible on GE as is the sign. There is no mention of LPG on the sign and I can't see a pump.

I am inclined to speculate that as it's only 500m away from the confirmed place that it may be misplaced slightly on the web site.

Here is confirmation that the other location seems more probable: http://www.aoglp.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=100

it coincides exactly with the other location, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

gaspode said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > The co-ordinates given by admin at the top of the entry are not correct. They are close but perhaps far enough away to make it hard to find the station.
> ...


Sorry Ken, I missed your post.

As I said I am not sure how the wrong co-ordinates came to be posted at that top of the entry, but the correct ones are in my text below.

Certainly the co-ordinates I gave were changed as I only ever give 4 decimal places whereas those given have so many decimal places as to be daft. 6 decimal places gives accuracy down to around 4 inches so more than 4 or 5 is simply overkill. Surely how it happened is secondary, we should make an effort to ensure that anyone using the resource finds accurate information.

In this case a quick edit is needed to correct the error.

I will also report this post later today if the error hasn't been corrected, Alan.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

The only occasion where GPS data is recorded to six or more decimal places is when the site is located using the MHF location screen which comes up after the entry screen, that's why I'm confident that those GPS figures were those that came from the original submission. As you say, why would anyone use more than 4 decimal places? But the MHF map software does just that. :lol: 

The GPS you give in the text of the entry resolves to a location about 100 metres up the street from the existing location so I don't see how it's quite so critical that it's amended, unfortunately there also appears to be a bug in there somewhere preventing any edits being saved so I'll have to refer it to Nuke for his attention.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, we eventually got there this morning! I can confirm that the coordinates given, N39.9478 W0.08973 (or E-0.08973 - it's easy to miss that 1st letter!), are spot on. The tank is virtually straight ahead when you pull in the gate. They use the new European adapter. 

The buying of it is a bit awkward tho, so I'll describe it here. 

I couldn't get the hose to fit on my adapter, nor could a young Belgian man who came to help; I think perhaps it's designed not to fit on till you've paid. You have to go to a pay station at the other pumps to your right. I inserted my card, selected LPG (GPL?) on the screen (bottom right), selected to Fill. Then removed my card and filled - or a member of staff who'd joined us, did. Then I went back to the machine, selected LPG again to get my receipt. 

Note that when you request a Fill, the system automatically debits your card by 60€. When I took my receipt I could see it had then credited the 'change'. 

I've not come across that sort of system before so I hope this might help others in future. 

Thanks to all those who enter info in the DB - it's been invaluable to us. 

I did mean to take a photo when we were there, but with all the new-fangled-ness of the system I'm afraid I forgot.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Will be checking the location shortly*



thesnail said:


> My mate Terry has gas guzzling RV so we will go down to Villareal and check out the location.
> 
> Will report back so watch this space.
> 
> Bryan


There's a guy nearish to Villa Real - at (spelling???) Bollequime. He filled up my Claor gas bottles last August


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Portugal 1302? A long way from Benicassim.

Jean, thanks for the confirmation. 

Unfortunately the co-ordinates you confirm as being correct are the ones I give in the text of the entry in the database. The ones given at the top of the posting are incorrect and no amount of asking seems to be able get Nuke or whoever to edit them.

I have reported my own posts several times asking that this edit be done and not even had the courtesy of a reply.

I shall now report this post but I expect it will be ignored once again. 

An impressive display of bad manners I can't help thinking, Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am looking into it Alan, but sorry so much work on atm but it is on my list


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Portugal 1302? A long way from Benicassim.


sorry - I read Villa Real and thought it was the Portugal one... :lol:

Damn iPhone screens


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> I am looking into it Alan, but sorry so much work on atm but it is on my list


Thank you for replying Dave.

It's good to know it's on your to do list, Alan.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Last word on autogas in Benicassim*

Yesterday we visited the site of the autogas pump in Villareal and were given a demonstration on the use of the the equipment.

First it is NOT a filling station but a Co Operative yard, plenty of room for big vehicles.

there is some one on hand to offer help the office is open from 8am till 1pm

in March then in the afternoon from April on.

Directions

From the 340 going South turn off for Villareal first roundabout take the first road off over mini roundabout 100 Yards on right see big yard.

Signed Cooperative Catolico Agraria

The coords we have from the site

N39.94759 W0.08956

Hope this will settle the put an end to the confusion

Bryan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It can't put an end to the wrong co-ordinates being in the database Brian, only an edit can do that.

It would be nice if you could add a review but you can't the facility does not work.

I posted this site having only the barest amount of information about it. All I was really able to do was to confirm the location and the fact that they sold gas.

Normally I would not make an entry in the database with such scant knowledge but as this is in Spain and as we all know that LPG is scarce in that area I thought it worth posting as it was going to save many people a lot of driving looking for LPG in that area.

The entry in the database now needs editing to make it more accurate. know I can't edit the co-ordinates or add a review. I will now see if I can edit the text, Alan.


I have tried to edit the text but was unsuccessful it seems


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this the one?

39.947658,-0.089591


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Kieth.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok I have edited the entry and also had to add in a modify routine so in the future it will be easier 

I have also done an update on the look of the lpg directory to bring it more into line with the mhf design nowadays


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Nuke, I have now edited the text.

Is there any chance while you are at it of changing the way clicking on the map on the first page of the LPG database works?

Currently when we click on the map it takes to a list of LPG stations in which ever country we have clicked on. Could it please be changed so that it leads to a map of the country showing the LPG stations.

It is very tedious having to trawl through a list to find a station nearby and if you don't know the geography of the country concerned it requires a lot of time and effort.

I am aware that the map can be accessed by clicking show map below the map and then selecting the country you want to look at from the drop down box. Many people may miss that, not least because it's below the map and also because every other similar resource tends to narrow in on the map when you click a country which means that the way the MHF one works is at odds with most others and does not work intuitively .

Please, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I would agree, Alan, with your comments on accessing the map. 

If it works differently from most other similar resources, then people will not be able to make the best use of what is a very useful database.

I certainly couldn't until you pointed out the way to go.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know if Nuke will see this JWW. Maybe if we both contacted him and asked? Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm on the mobile site - - not sure how I can do that from here?


----------

